# Just got my new Bremont!



## wdfa89 (Jun 15, 2015)

Arrived this week. came with blue leather strap--was just a wee bit snug so swapped to NATO which I had never used previously but am really enjoying. and BTW Bremont was very gracious and is sending me a new, larger leather strap.


----------



## wdfa89 (Jun 15, 2015)

sorry image is so big. obviously don't know what I am doing.


----------



## gustobruni (Apr 13, 2015)

Very good looking - please post some more! I stopped by the store in NYC last week...very nice collection


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

Sweet! Welcome to the club.


----------



## corn18 (Jun 19, 2016)

Beautiful watch! Ahhh... the Stratotanker. In the Navy configuration, we called her the Iron Maiden. We lost a lot of probes to that lady. I've probably offloaded a total of nearly a half million pounds off of that platform over 20 years. Always a great sight to see.


----------



## Watchd80 (Aug 18, 2014)

Very nice! Pretty cool multi-color GMT hand.


----------



## Jpjsavage (Dec 2, 2011)

Cool looking watch and I also liked the multicolour GMT feature!


----------



## spartiate (Feb 4, 2017)

Very cool GMT hand on that one.


----------



## PravusJSB (Jul 5, 2015)

Sweet watch! Congrats!


----------



## mgc (Jun 22, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## huntsvillehorologist (Aug 30, 2014)

The marker / number lume color and that seconds hand are awesome. Congrats and welcome to the club!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weiserone (Jan 9, 2017)

That is a fine piece. I like the GMT multi-color hand too!..


----------



## voiceman (Mar 12, 2015)

Wow! That is a beautiful version. Love the close up image. Congrats and wear it well.


----------



## antiqueaddiction (Oct 1, 2014)

It's a beauty, how does it wear?


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)

Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## innivus (Sep 16, 2014)

Nice looking watch. That GMT hand really pops.


----------



## voiceman (Mar 12, 2015)

I am curious what the "NKAWTG" represents on the inner dial, bracketing the "12 o'clock" position? 

Congrats on the great new timepiece. Looks like an amazing watch. Wear it well.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

voiceman said:


> I am curious what the "NKAWTG" represents on the inner dial, bracketing the "12 o'clock" position?
> 
> Congrats on the great new timepiece. Looks like an amazing watch. Wear it well.


Google it and you will see.


----------



## Richie.L (Mar 7, 2015)

Cool looking watch. Congratz...


----------



## gzervali2006 (Jan 13, 2017)

very very cool. you have excellent taste in watches! this one looks amazing


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## ndelvall (Jan 29, 2015)

Very cool! Congrats!


----------



## wdfa89 (Jun 15, 2015)

antiqueaddiction said:


> It's a beauty, how does it wear?


Great! I now have it on a leather strap. Despite being pretty big I really don't notice it.


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

Congrats! I've really enjoyed my Bremont U2 Blue


----------



## James737 (Jul 14, 2017)

Beautiful watch mate, love the boom themed GMT. 

Perhaps we have plugged before! So to speak ?


----------



## conan4350 (Jul 14, 2017)

Very Nice


----------



## 2006monster (Aug 5, 2010)

That's a great pick up! Definitely on my radar


----------



## Falcon15e (Jun 11, 2009)

LOVE the boom markers on that GMT hand!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hker77 (Jul 31, 2017)

Way to go mate!!


----------



## KRVNRCH (Aug 22, 2017)

Excellent choice. Great looking watch. There is a Bremont sitting at the post office waiting for me now...can't make it until tomorrow to pick it up since they have the nerve to close at 5! UGH! 
Congrats!


----------



## bonatto1 (Oct 10, 2017)

Looks great


----------



## jupiterfang (Mar 27, 2010)

Super sexy rainbow GMT hands


----------

